# roller blade stuff



## gazzacbr (Feb 3, 2010)

I have some inlines already but I want to buy some for my wife and also some protective gloves. is there a good skate/sports shop near to jameira lake towers?
also, where is good to skate outside near jlt?
thanks.


----------



## NYC_Native (Dec 17, 2009)

I haven't actually bladed in Dubai but I used to skate in the States alot. I see people skate on open beach in that short bit there. That seems to me to be more casual rolling around/people watching. If you want to skate for exercise, I'd recommend skating at Mushrif Park on the weekdays. But that's a bit away from you.

In terms of shops, Intersports usually has decent stuff. There's one at the local mall near Oasis Mall. The other one is at Festival City. I'd hit it up soon especially if the DSF is still going.

Hope that helps.

Alternatively if you want to ice skate, I have been to almost every rink in the entire UAE and Abu Dhabi has by far the best rink and skates bar none.


----------



## gazzacbr (Feb 3, 2010)

thanks NYC_Native, will have a look in oasis mall this weekend.
i used to ice skate 2 or 3 times a week at abu dhabi rink, it was good as it was never busy, sometimes in the weekday evenings i had the rink to myself.
maybe start on ice again when the summer hits but will stay in dubai (where i am now) to cut down travel time.


----------



## NYC_Native (Dec 17, 2009)

For the life of me I couldn't remember the name of the Mall but I got it.
Time Square Mall. Not Oasis. Off Al Rasaas Exit - Sheikh Zayad Road.
InterSport is in the back right corner. I didn't skate but I've bought lots of other stuff there.

Abu Dhabi is definitely the best rink especially if you need skate rental.
Dubai Mall has a nice surface but is busy and the skates are TERRIBLE.
Al Nasr also has an Olympic sized rink but it's not surfaced nice most of the time.
Most of the other ones are dinky sized, for kids only!


----------

